#  > قوانین سایت >  > نظرات و پیشنهادات | Site Issues & Feedback >  > بخش رسیدگی به امور ثبت نام و فعال سازی عضویت >  > مشکل: رفع خطوط قرمز افقی در ال سی دی سونی 32bx300

## محیام

20200402_130543.jpg

ممنون میشم اساتید راهنمایی کنند

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------


## h.heydari

با سلام 

دوست عزیز شما عنوان را اشتباهی نوشته اید شما باید مینوشتید :*مشکل وجودخطوط قرمز افقی در ال سی دی سونی 32bx300ویا راهنمایی در رفع مشکل خطوط قرمز افقی در ال سی دی سونی 32bx300  و یا وجودخطوط قرمز افقی در ال سی دی سونی 32bx300.* عنوان رفع راموقعی مینویسند که ایراد را رفع  کرده باشند.

----------


## محیام

بله جناب حیدری. اگر امکان ویرایش باشد ، ویرایش میکنم
تشکر

----------


## davood4000

درود عیب تشریح کنین در عکس فوق چیزی پیدا نیست

----------


## ali m.g

با تشکر از دوستان بزرگوار که به نکات لازم اشاره کردن

دوست عزیز کلا هم محل تایپک و همونطور که آقای *h.heydari فرمودن اشکال تو عنوان هست
شما در (* بخش رسیدگی به امور ثبت نام و فعال سازی عضویت ) تایپک ایجاد کردید

لطفا در بخش مشکلات lcd  . مشکل رو عنوان و موضوعشو طبق راهنمایی ایشون بزارید . دوستان لطف میکنن همراهی میکنن . با تشکر

----------


## محیام

> درود عیب تشریح کنین در عکس فوق چیزی پیدا نیست


درود بر شما
خطوط افقی قرمز به همراه پرش تصویر بوده
مشکل پرش تصویر برطرف شده
در حال حاضر تصویر بجز 1سانت بالا مابقی خطوط افقی قرمز رنگ افتاده توی تصویر

----------

